# Recently diagnosed with endometriosis so trying to concieve naturally!!!



## lucyluce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi 
This is my first post in years. In 2012 myself and a previous partner tried IVF but unfortunately it failed. We broke up soon after and in 2013 I met the most wonderful man. He has three daughters who I have loved getting to know and I have a brilliant relationship with them all. 

After the IVF failed with a previous partner I was put off conceiving and unsure whether myself and my new partner wanted children as he has three already. I think I would rather have the choice if that makes sense. 
Any way on Monday I was at the hospital and I was told I have endometriosis. I don't really know much about this but the doctor said it would affect my fertility (it obvs already is doing) and that I would need IVF if we were to conceive. We would have to pay for the IVF because of my previous cycle and as partner has three children already. 

So... Im wondering if there is anything I can do naturally to help fertility? xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Lucyluce

You might find the Endo section helpful on here too, here's a link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Dory
xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Endo doesn't necessarily mean ivf.

Have you been offered any form of treatment for the endo not ttc? Told what grade of endo? 

Did you have a lap? Laser treatment?

I managed without ivf due to the treatment I had to reduce the endo.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I had a lap & dye earlier this year and the Dr found 1 spot of endo on my uterus and they removed it with a laser. After the operation the Dr said that this wouldnt of stopped me getting pregnant and it will be the fact that my Husband has a low sperm count that causing the problems. I was shown a photo of the endo before it was removed and it was really tiny, well to me it was anyway  

My one spot of endo was classed as a stage 1 and it can go all the way up to stage 4. You dont say what stage yours was classed as?

Mrs P x


----------

